# SQL Spalte mit Nummerierung einfügen



## glow86 (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier wirklichrichtig bin aber ich da mal eine Frage zu einer SQL-Abfrage. Ich habe folgende Abfrage:


```
SELECT DISTINCT  tbl_Tests.System FROM tbl_Tests WHERE tbl_Tests.Archiv=False ORDER BY tbl_Tests.System;
```

Ergebnis erhalte ich eine Liste ohne Mehrfachnennungen.

Ich möchte nun eine Spalte einfügen mit einer fortlaufenden Zahl. quasi eine Art ID. WIe kann ich das über SQL machen. Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen ?

Danke!


----------



## Blaubmania (28. Juli 2006)

Ähm also du möchtest jetzt in der Tabelle in der SQL DB eine zusätzliche Spalte haben?! Möchtest du dann dafür den SQL Befehl wissen?!
Wenn du phpmyadmin hast oder ähnliches dann einfach Spalte einfügen nennst die dann ID oda wie auch imma und setzt diese auf Auto Increment dann wird diese Zahl automatisch hochgezählt.


----------



## Djunix (28. Juli 2006)

Hi, eine neue Spalte kannst du so einfügen:

```
ALTER TABLE 'tbl_Tests' ADD 'neue Spalte' INT NOT NULL ;
```
allerdings müsstest du die felder die dadurch entstehen per hand füllen, zumindest bei den einträgen die bereits vorhanden sind, wenn du die spalte als auto_increment festlegst, werden zumindest alle neuen einträge durchnummeriert.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## Gumbo (28. Juli 2006)

Wieso regelst du die Nummerierung nicht mit PHP?


----------

